# February trade list:



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

looking for:
-Bucephalandra (any)
-Bolbitis (any)
-Erios (any)
-Nascea Red

Have to offer:
-Downoi 
-Tons of water lettuce (will bring up to request)
-Subwasertag
-flame moss and rose moss* (not sure)
-Shrimps


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Alex, I would love some shrimp (as much as you want to spare for one person)....thank you for offering


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm looking for any tall plants please (giant hair grass, giant anubia, etc)

I have moss and a few anubias (unsure of strain...sorry)


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I would love a little of the flame moss if I could. I'll need to do a good trim before I know what I have available. Hygrophilia Polysperma for sure, I always have that weed 

I've rescaped so many times I can't recall what species of Ludwigia I have any more. I have a few swords for Benchod that I'll finally be getting to him. I could cut a little java moss if anyone needed it.

Edit: broadleaf water sprite too. That's another weed that can get HUGE.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Alex,

How much Downoi do you have? I've been searching high and low for that plant.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

A I have some extra crowns


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I have some curly or spiral vals Some of then are quite tall.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

pam916 said:


> I have some curly or spiral vals Some of then are quite tall.


would love those Pam...see you Sunday


----------



## dbot (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow! I just bought some downoi from petsmart for the second time because of melting  I hope there's extras!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you Mike & Pam for the tall plants; thank you Alex for the shrimp. Let me know when you move the pond as I want more shrimp please LOL

I'll ck on the "tanks" you're wanting to see if MetroFish wants to sell


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Phil Edwards said:


> Alex,
> 
> How much Downoi do you have? I've been searching high and low for that plant.


Phil the tissue culture from Petsmart is very good! I am having very good growth about a month and half after I bought them. Already getting nice roots and crwons.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AquaDada (Jan 3, 2014)

jerrybforl said:


> Phil the tissue culture from Petsmart is very good! I am having very good growth about a month and half after I bought them. Already getting nice roots and crwons.


+1

I second that. I had been searching online for it and no one had it. Even if they did have any it was really expensive so I took a chance on it as it was cheap. Much to my surprise it has done great and has grown very well. I am using CO2 and have high light BML fixtures but they only run 100% for 2 1/2 hrs. The rest of the time they run 60% for a total of 8 hrs a day. I don't know about where you are but here in Dallas they get their shipments on Thursdays so check with your store as it goes fast. There is quite a bit of stems in it too. Same with the S. Repens as well.


----------

